

Ask HN: Online Video Speed Dating through Facebook - ovsd

Sorry to bother you with an idea (I know, execution is everything...) but I'm just to exited right now and would love to get some feedback.<p>Idea is simple and obyiously inspired by chatroulette, faceroulette. Online video speed dating but not with totally random persons (like chatroulette) but filtered through facebook (just opposite/same sex, selected country, age, town, interests... ). If it seems boring, you just click next and after every chat you can select if you would like to become "real" facebook friends (if both click that option). You could also mark/report people to keep the number of trools/perverts even lower. Of course you could also choose to just chat and explicit choose that it's not about datin and focus more on same interests...<p>I have never used a dating or even a chat site, but I can see myself using this.<p>Business model tbd but that might be something people want, or?<p>Besides, I know that people probably already working on this but I'm not convinced yet, that it couldn't be done better (the current faceroulette and chatroulette are definately not what I am loking for)<p>FYI:I'm not a programmer and won't be able to do it myself, so if this inspires anyone please go for it.
======
yesbabyyes
Something like <http://faceroulette.net/> or
<http://apps.facebook.com/globeroulette/>?

None of them seem to have that mix of some selection, some chance that you
suggest.

------
mailarchis
There is this website which does something similar <http://www.woome.com> but
am not sure if they have a FB App

------
marknutter
Sounds pretty awesome. I could get behind this.

